# 18 Gallon Nano



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I Have a 18 Gallon Nano(Saltwater) with 1 Ocellaris Clownfish and About 24 lbs. of Live Rock.(Also 100% live Sand)We Caught a few Wild Snails, and Crabs a few months ago. And We live in florida so When we do Water changes we do it With water From the Bay(Is that Stupid?).

Any I deas on What else I could Put in there?
(oh, I'm not a Beginer with Saltwater)

Thanks Every 1!


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

also what specie of anenome can live in there?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

i would not to water changes with water so close to land. There are to many polutants. In order for it to be safe you have to go miles and miles and miles out into the ocean


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

We Dont go Miles and Miles out but we go out a little ways.
I Want to get another Clown Fish.
But what else can i put in there?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Matt said:


> I Have a 18 Gallon Nano(Saltwater) with 1 Ocellaris Clownfish and About 24 lbs. of Live Rock.(Also 100% live Sand)We Caught a few Wild Snails, and Crabs a few months ago. And We live in florida so When we do Water changes we do it With water From the Bay(Is that Stupid?).
> 
> Any I deas on What else I could Put in there?
> (oh, I'm not a Beginer with Saltwater)
> ...


Yes that is stupid when you do that you dont know what your bringing home, all the parasites, that live in that water. Like me I would put a few colonys of zoos, and polyps.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, If I am Going to Buy one of Those Then I Need to Find The Local Fragg Swaps.LOL

Any Ideas About the setup?

(also, i am not the 1 who did anything with our 280 gallon
and other salt tanks so i dont know anything.
Its all my dad.Also I told him i want to find out
everything on my ownthats why im Asking so 
Many Questions.)


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Matt said:


> Well if you want to find out on your own then why you asking us.  No just playin but look here This will give you more in detail what you can get. In mine I have 4 fish and thats it. 2 clowns, purple fire fish, and the fish that come with it. If you want you have to go way way way out and deep in the ocean to get good water. we had a collage that figured they would save money and go out about 5 miles and pump a few hundred gallons to fill there 180's. When they brought the water back and filled the tank they also brought oild in to.



I didnt type that?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyways, Here's My Tank now.










Here's My only fish:


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Any Ideas?
Besides another Clown.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

well i relly like these fish.
court jester goby
yellow stripe cling-fish
clown goby
reb banded goby
cardinal fish


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks..I'll look them up.


----------

